# abs harness which wire is which



## GTI1pt8LTurbo (Feb 18, 2010)

While I was installing my coilovers i tore out the abs wire on the driver side caliper. I didn't tear the wires in half i tore them out of the plug and dont know which holes they came out of. I got a new plug with wires to splice to fix this from my VW dealer but the problem is the wires are not different colors on the new plug they are both yellow not black and tan(i think it is tan maybe white) which is on the car. it plugs into what i beileve is the speed censor on the drivers side front caliper. There is two plugs on the caliper this is the one on the right side when your are looking straight at it. 









New plug to spliced in but both wires are yellow and i dont know which one is suppose to be black and which is tan.

The old plug had the wires ripped clean out so i cant use it as a reference. If any more information or photos will help let me know and I will post them tomorrow I cant take a picture of the caliper right now as it is dark out.


----------



## jpo_tdi (May 4, 2010)

Hi

I just did this job. I tore off the connector when replacing the struts. 



Here is the replacement connector. I think you should be able to figure it the wire colors from this picture.



John


----------



## GTI1pt8LTurbo (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you John I appreciate it!


----------



## GTI1pt8LTurbo (Feb 18, 2010)

I just realized I did not include that its is MKIV gti and I think john pic is from a MKV but I'm guessing the plugs are the same unless anyone knows they are not.


----------



## jpo_tdi (May 4, 2010)

My pic is from a MK4


----------



## GTI1pt8LTurbo (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my bad under your vehicle it says 2006 Golf sorry for the assumption thanks again for the photos!!!!


----------

